# did a blokes car for extra cash....



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

well as my last thread on earning abit of extra cash on a sat morning was closed as it ruffled a few feathers....just to let you all know i did a blokes car across the road today,an octavia vrs estate in their signature dark blue colour (dunno the name lol sorry) i did this to it and charged £75 for it...

OUTSIDE......
citrus pre wash,
wash car with ag shampoo,wash mitt etc etc (not snow foamed)
wheels cleaned and de tared and de ironed (while on the car)
de tar and fall out remover the car,
rinse car again,
clay bar the car,
polish with ag srp,
wax with ag hd wax
polish glass
INSIDE.......
hoover car inc boot,
G101 all door shuts inc boot shut,
clean all plastics,
polish glass,
ag interior shampoo on seats and carpet to freshen them up.....

and he was shall we over the bloody moon with the result :thumb:
so much in fact 6 of his mates all want it done as well over the next few weeks....
sorry no pics as yet as the camera was dead.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

well done mate hope all goes well and you have no mishaps


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> well done mate hope all goes well and you have no mishaps


cheers mate,their should'nt be any...no machine involved :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It makes no odds to me but shouting it out on the internet is never going to be a good thing.

If something does go wrong down the line the evidence is pretty firm against you if Mr Taxman has an interest.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

how many hours did it take you?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Not sure you can post about paid work if you are not a DW supporter


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one buddy happy for you but......... Just be carefull what you do if it does bring in a bit of work just think about it. and not using a machine polisher dont matter there are still loads of things that can damage/cost you if they happen.

But Im happy for you mate


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> how many hours did it take you?


took 4.5 hrs pal


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

would not have mentioned this online tbh


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What's wrong with mentioning it on here?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Will-S said:


> Not sure you can post about paid work if you are not a DW supporter


Mmmmmmm same here.
Everyone knows i do it for a living as do many others thats why we are pro's but we dont brag prices on the grounds we use the forum to help others and have a general laugh NOT to push services. Read the rules.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

possul said:


> What's wrong with mentioning it on here?


It shows your gaining money for it and its a form of advertising, Were as the sponsers have to pay to do that


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

330i said:


> would not have mentioned this online tbh


i wont in future don't worry about that.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

steve1975 said:


> took 4.5 hrs pal


Wow i need to work on speeding up a bit thats a lot in that time v impressive mate 

Any pictures of the end result? Edit just seen the end of the OP haha


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This will end up just like yesterday's thread....closed

The OP originally asked the membership on their views for charging friends and family between £75 and £100 for a valet.

Some said too much, some said too little, some said about right.

Many, including myself also pointed out to the OP, that this is in principle a business transaction and as such to be totally above board the OP should consider the implications of tax, insurance and business rates.

Some including the OP didn't think this necessary.

Advice was sought and advice was given....
End of.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Out of matter of intrest (abit off topic sorry) but how much does it cost to become a supporter for DW? And what exactly does it entitle you too?

Say can you advertise your buisness being just a supporter?


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> This will end up just like yesterday's thread....closed
> 
> The OP originally asked the membership on their views for charging friends and family between £75 and £100 for a valet.
> 
> ...


as you mentioned yesterday about conflict of interests with the company i work for,the company i work for does not offer the level of service i provide i.e. no claying no wax no ipa wipedown no waxing of wheels etc etc.
i work there because it pays the bills...i do stuff at weekends the way i would do them because i enjoy it....end of


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its in the rules bit something like £175 a year i think.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

steve1975 said:


> as you mentioned yesterday about conflict of interests with the company i work for,the company i work for does not offer the level of service i provide i.e. no claying no wax no ipa wipedown no waxing of wheels etc etc.
> i work there because it pays the bills...i do stuff at weekends the way i would do them because i enjoy it....end of


Whether you do it at weekends or not just because you enjoy it doesn't mean that taking cash in hand for a job is right and is legit because it isn't. We all know it happens but we wouldn't go posting it on a forum. I would keep payments to yourself in future because its illegal and it won't go down to well on a forums like this where you are potentially taking business off paying members.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

steve1975 said:


> as you mentioned yesterday about conflict of interests with the company i work for,the company i work for does not offer the level of service i provide i.e. no claying no wax no ipa wipedown no waxing of wheels etc etc.
> i work there because it pays the bills...i do stuff at weekends the way i would do them because i enjoy it....end of


There is a difference between enjoyment and illegally operating as a business. That is what S63 is saying to you.

End of could have finished with the thread yesterday.

Dodgy second jobs are always a dangerous game to play and posting you are doing it on a popular and public website isn't the best thing to do.

Best of luck with the effort though. Hopefully things take off enough to gain custom to make it a full time effort if you enjoy doing things a bit better.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

steve1975 said:


> as you mentioned yesterday about conflict of interests with the company i work for,the company i work for does not offer the level of service i provide i.e. no claying no wax no ipa wipedown no waxing of wheels etc etc.
> i work there because it pays the bills...i do stuff at weekends the way i would do them because i enjoy it....end of


Yet you are offering a commercial service (money changing hands for services provided), and you have no public liability cover, are not paying tax and NI on the revenue received, and are happily flaunting the fact on a public forum.

I can completely understand if traders and supporters on here are narked at your behaviour and attitude, because I certainly am.

You have progressed beyond helping out a mate, or even doing it at cost for fun - this is clearly a work endeavour, yet you think that the legal obligations associated with that don't apply to you.

Very disappointing!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice one,it's good seeing peoples faces when they see how good their car can be made to look.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

steve1975 said:


> as you mentioned yesterday about conflict of interests with the company i work for,the company i work for does not offer the level of service i provide i.e. no claying no wax no ipa wipedown no waxing of wheels etc etc.
> i work there because it pays the bills...i do stuff at weekends the way i would do them because i enjoy it....end of


It was actually myself that stated it was unlikely your Saturday work would conflict with your work as a dealership valeter.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Cool I'm chuffed for ya. I Offered a lot of encouragement yesterday, anyone starting a business should be encouraged and applauded. But some good advice was given too and a good successful business should be professional and know when to be descrete and follow the rules, for example this forum, which might prove useful in the future. Nothing to stop you putting this on your tax return at the end of the year, I'm sure everyone on DW pays all their taxes and complies with all UK an EU regulations 
Good luck and hope things work out for ya.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Can I just ask if your work were to find out what you was doing at the weekend could that put your job on the line?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

willwander said:


> anyone starting a business should be encouraged and applauded. .


I couldn't agree more. If the OP would accept that this is business then everybodies happy.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

S63 said:


> I couldn't agree more. If the OP would accept that this is business then everybodies happy.


Agreed!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

kempe said:


> Can I just ask if your work were to find out what you was doing at the weekend could that put your job on the line?


I cannot see how his Saturday work would conflict with his dealership job where as a valeter he will do service washes and prepare cars for sale.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S63 said:


> I cannot see how his Saturday work would conflict with his dealership job where as a valeter he will do service washes and prepare cars for sale.


Just wanted to know :thumb:

Any way he has said he wont do it again and he knows what the risks are of doing this thing. And has been updated on the rules of posting if your not a supporter of DW. I know some people on here are happy for him, peed off with him and some dont really care :tumbleweed: But thats it I think that should be it now lads and ladies. We have given our views weather he takes it on board is down to him. I wish him all the best in what he does and hope he makes the right choices down the way and always expect the unexpected when it comes to detailing :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Methods used, time taken and products used are all great to post on here.

Just keep your beer token thing to yourself.

Bet the car looked wicked afterwards also.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Well done on ya,

now you can use the money to buy extra products and maybe even a DA and then crack on from there. :buffer:

TBH, if the truth was known I bet more than 75% of folks on here would take £75 from blokes over the road to detail their car, I know I would .

There is one of those Polish/East European car wash things down the road and they charge £30 for a full valet, sat and watched them once and it is £30 wasted, just a glorified wash & vacuum. At least you gave the other party something decent for his money :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

As said others have said,well done on doing the work and getting paid for it,but not wise broadcasting it. Theres an ad on the radio most days about HMRC "coming to get people who arent declaring their full income" and youre just making it easier for them.Keep up the good work,just keep it quiet.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

kempe said:


> It shows your gaining money for it and its a form of advertising, Were as the sponsers have to pay to do that


If that's the case ( and I believe it is) why on both occasions have the Mods not deleted the thread?

They clearly think otherwise.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

S63 said:


> If that's the case ( and I believe it is) why on both occasions have the Mods not deleted the thread?
> 
> They clearly think otherwise.


It is odd as lately there have been threads deleted even one where a valeter was saying something along the lines of "customer not happy,but I dont care." Which is hardly advertising yourself is it.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

kempe said:


> Can I just ask if your work were to find out what you was doing at the weekend could that put your job on the line?


no it would'nt mate because as i said earlier,what i offer and do is above and better as to what my work offers...plus i use all my own gear at my own house in my own time :thumb:


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> I cannot see how his Saturday work would conflict with his dealership job where as a valeter he will do service washes and prepare cars for sale.


ok lets say for arguments sake i were to go self employed and go legit doing this,i would'nt be paying any tax or n.i on 1 car a week anyway i.e. £75ish
i dont want to fall out with anyone over this but iv had some very negative (and positive) comments over these two posts.
just trying to make ends meet abit more


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

I find this a whole lot easier to digest than "I do nothing but lie in bed all week, watch TV go around getting whoever I like up the duff and claim a wad of cash at the end of a hard week sh4gging"

In the grand scheme of things I hardly think this guy needs hanging out to dry.

Just saying like and only my opinion...


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

steve1975 said:


> ok lets say for arguments sake i were to go self employed and go legit doing this,i would'nt be paying any tax or n.i on 1 car a week anyway i.e. £75ish
> i dont want to fall out with anyone over this but iv had some very negative (and positive) comments over these two posts.
> just trying to make ends meet abit more


You do what you thinks best, no one can really tell you, just advise.

If you are earning already and pay tax, you should technically pay tax on this income too. If the taxman doesn't know, he won't ask for his money. I'm not saying fly under the radar, you just need to know how it works in case your sideline starts bringing in a bit more.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

You could be doing a legit detailer out of work. How can he compete against yourself who already has a job and is working on pure profit. 
Your even saying it isn't a one off . 
Scum :devil:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Mods - can you close or delete this thread. I'm sure it's not what a majority of members want to read or see on the forum. It adds nothing to the forum other than disrepute.

The points have been made over and over again.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Method Man said:


> Mods - can you close or delete this thread. I'm sure it's not what a majority of members want to read or see on the forum. It adds nothing to the forum other than disrepute.
> 
> The points have been made over and over again.


Totally agree.


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

at my local tesco's they have these foriegners cleaning cars, started off with a jet washer, now they have there own space in the corner, and the foreigner has a brand new bmw, when people pay them after having there car cleaned they never get a receipt, just my observation while i sit and wait for my wife to do the shopping got nothing better to do :detailer:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

slimjim said:


> You could be doing a legit detailer out of work. How can he compete against yourself who already has a job and is working on pure profit.
> Your even saying it isn't a one off .
> Scum :devil:


Really ott comment,I don't see certain people who do work for free(allegedly) on this board being called scum yet surely they're taking work off other people too?


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

slimjim said:


> You could be doing a legit detailer out of work. How can he compete against yourself who already has a job and is working on pure profit.
> Your even saying it isn't a one off .
> Scum :devil:


iv been called worse i suppose :thumb:
theres one detailer about 10 miles from me (very remote county you see),...and thats it for about 50 miles,and he would charge £200+ for the same work,yes fair enough he has got overheads and so on so why not charge more...i dont do any advertising in the local rags or facebook etc etc...
just word of mouth from mates of mates that i do a damn good job for the money.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Method Man said:


> Mods - can you close or delete this thread. I'm sure it's not what a majority of members want to read or see on the forum. It adds nothing to the forum other than disrepute.
> 
> The points have been made over and over again.


I think both sides have stated their opinions and yes it can be closed


----------

